# IPv6 setup

## mariourk

I'm trying to get IPv6 working, with a he tunnel.

I managed to get it working, for the most part. I followed documentation that I found here and here.

From the router, I can ping6 to the outside world.

```

router ~ # ping6 ipv6.google.com

PING ipv6.google.com(2a00:1450:8004::93) 56 data bytes

64 bytes from 2a00:1450:8004::93: icmp_seq=1 ttl=55 time=32.3 ms

64 bytes from 2a00:1450:8004::93: icmp_seq=2 ttl=55 time=27.8 ms

64 bytes from 2a00:1450:8004::93: icmp_seq=3 ttl=55 time=27.0 ms

```

I also can ping6 the clients, from the router. The other way around also works, I can ping6 the router, from the clients.

But I can't ping6 the outside world from the clients.

I have forwarding set to 1.

```

router ~ # cat /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/forwarding 

1

```

Even with ip6tables set to accept all, it still doesn't work.

Somehow, forwarding doesn't work. Does anyone have an idea what might be wrong?

----------

## xibo

the trival assumption would be to check the routing table of the clients...

----------

## maxime1986

post :

```
ip -6 ro sh
```

and

```
ip6tables -L -n -v
```

----------

## mariourk

I noticed that both bind and postfix where not listening for IPv6 packages. So I changed the configuration and restarted the services. After this everything worked fine.

My guess is that bind was the problem.

Anyway, it's all working great now.  :Very Happy: 

----------

